#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Ασφαλιστικές εισφορές μισθωτού μηχανικού που απασχολείται σε μη σχετική με μηχανικούς εργασία

## giomc02685

καλησπέρα,θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω το εξής:
είμαι μηχανικός γραμμένος κανονικά στο τσμέδε.αν εργαστώ σε δουλεια άσχετη με αυτή του μηχανικού (πχ σερβιτόρος) ως μισθωτός,υποχρεούται ο εργοδότης να μου πληρώνει τις εισφορές μου στο τσμεδε?ευχαριστώ!

----------


## accounter

_Ο Εργοδότης σου δεν θα πληρώσει τις εισφορές υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ ! Θα σε ασφαλίσει στο ΙΚΑ με μειωμένο ποσοστό στα ένσημα !!


Aσφαλισμένοι  που  απασχολούνται με « σύμβαση έργου » όπως αυτή συνομολογείται ( και  προσδιορίζεται  από τις αποφάσεις των δικαστηρίων ) και υπό την  προϋπόθεση ότι δεν υπάρχει παράλληλη μισθωτή απασχόληση , καταβάλουν  ασφάλιστρα ελευθέρου επαγγελματία ._

_Οι ωρομίσθιοι που απασχολούνται σε διάφορες υπηρεσίες και οι αποδοχές είναι μικρότερες από 634,56 euro   ανεξάρτητα εάν υπάγονται στο παλαιό ασφαλιστικό ( ημερομηνία εγγραφής  στο Τ.Σ.Μ.Ε.Δ.Ε. μέχρι 31/12/1992 ) ή στο νέο ασφαλιστικό (  εγγραφέντες  στο Ταμείο μετά την 01/01/1993 ) πληρώνουν οι ίδιοι τις προσωπικές τους εισφορές στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ ως ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες για όλους τους κλάδους ασφάλισης. Εάν η αμοιβή τους είναι πάνω απο 634.60 ¤ θεωρούνται  μισθωτοί και γίνεται  παρακράτηση  και απόδοση  προσωπικών και εργοδοτικών ασφαλιστικών  εισφορών_

_Οι υπηρεσίες που τους  απασχολούν υποχρεούνται, σύμφωνα με την 217/4246/09.03.1994 απόφαση του  Διοικ. Συμβουλίου του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, για τους παλαιούς ασφαλισμένους να  επιβαρύνονται και να καταβάλλουν εργοδοτικές εισφορές για τον Ειδικό  Λογαριασμό Προσθέτων Παροχών (ΕΛΠΠ) ποσοστό 13,33% επί των ακαθαρίστων  αποδοχών και επί του Κλάδου Υγείας Τεχνικών (ΚΥΤ) ποσοστό 4,30% επί των  ακαθαρίστων αποδοχών σε ποσό το οποίο δε μπορεί να είναι κατώτερο από το  εκάστοτε ισχύον ΑΕΠ που σήμερα είναι  634,56 EYRO. Μόνο ο κλάδος  υγείας  υπολογίζεται επί 14 (12 μήνες & Δώρο Πάσχα & Επίδομα  Αδείας & Δώρο Χριστουγέννων).	_ 

_Για τους νέους  ασφαλισμένους μετά την 1/1/1993 οι υπηρεσίες που τους απασχολούν ως  ωρομίσθιους υποχρεούνται να καταβάλλουν μόνο εργοδοτικές εισφορές επί  των πάσης φύσεως ακαθαρίστων αποδοχών και χωρίς κατώτατο όριο όπως αναλυτικά παραθέτουμε:_
_Για το κλάδο Κύριας Σύνταξης εργοδοτική εισφορά σε ποσοστό 13,33%.__Για το κλάδο Επικουρικού  εργοδοτική εισφορά σε ποσοστό  3%, και__Για το κλάδο Υγείας Τεχνικών εργοδοτική εισφορά σε ποσοστό 4,3%._ 
_Όλοι οι κλάδοι υπολογίζονται επί 14_

----------


## giomc02685

Η διπλοασφαλιση απαγορεύεται νομίζω!

----------

